# Gone but never forgotten



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

We lost our 9 year old GSP Tia to cancer last night
I was preparing to put her down and brought her in with the family for 1 last time she took 3 deep breaths and she was gone just can't say enough about her love and loyalty to the kids,family and the desire to please in the field she'll be dearly missed and blessed us with a life time of memories 
It just seems that I just brought home in my pocket yesterday


George


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure she passed comfortably being around the people she was devoted to.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

It is always tuff when a pet, friend and sidekick such as your family dog passes. It makes me realize my Lab is going on 7 and is probally past 1/2 life and the thought of losing him almost makes me ill. I just hope he will be waiting for me when I'm called home.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

sorry for your loss. my gwp just turned 7 the other day. i already have 2 buried under my big oak. but BUCK is gonna be the hardest loss he goes with me everywhere.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to read about you loss. I had to put down our choc. lab last winter and it was the hardest thing I ever had to do. Be thankful you didn't have to do it. Looks like a great dog and hope that times lessens your pain. Some day you'll be united in the big field above.

Snake


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear that George. I know how much you and Sonya and the kids loved her. You know she is running and pointing birds in a place where briars never stick to her fur, and every point brings the praise of the master.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

So Sorry to hear this..Condolance to Reel Thing and your family..Loosing a Great Dog (Who was a member of your family and as close as a child) is hard to take...As I read your Post about loosing her Tears flowed down my cheeks..She is free of all pain and misery now...She is now up there with My Beagle ( Fred ) ..I sure hope Dog's go to Heaven..They deserve it they are the most devoted Friend a Man could ever have..Loyalty and Love they give is Priceless..May God hold her in the palm of his hand till you go to meet her...With A Heavy Heart....JIM....CL....


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone 
The life cycle goes on took my 3yr old gsp to Michigan this weekend sure wasn't the same without her but she's up there pointing and running free
Thanks again for the support
George


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not to hi-jack but I know what it feels like to loose one of the most devoted "family members". As I read this sad post, my 10 yr. old best friend/Brittany "Katie" is sleeping on her rug next to my chair where she always is when we're inside. Outside, she is never out of sight. Her two younger "sisters", are on the couch and fast asleep as well. My dogs are pretty pampered!! Katie is the best of many Brits I have owned. As I glance at her, I see the softball sized fatty tumor on her lower left hind leg and wonder if she will be able to go into the field at all this season. The tumor nearly hits the ground when she walks and causes her to limp. Two surgeries on her thigh 5 yrs ago removed most of the tumor but it grew back on her lower leg and now, again is out of control. We've been going to a holistic vet the past few years once every month and now seems we just can't afford that trip anymore-and the tumor keeps growing. I have an appointment at the OSU vet hospital Monday and if they can't offer some help to quell this monster, we may have to soon decide her quality of life is not such that we can continue to watch her decline, and will have to take that last terrible drive to the local vet clinic. This is not fair that humans have to make this decision for what someone above called "a member of the family".
Update:
OSU vet hospital was a big disappointment. They could only suggest an estimated $1800!! amputation of the leg up to her hip. That is not an option since she has dysplasia in the other hip(very rare in this breed). Her good leg has been BAD since diagnosis at at 6 Mos. Bummer... On the positive side, we've been able to wrap the buldging mass with vet wrap(for horses) and hunt her each of the two days of stocking at Berlin. She's good to go for abt. two hours and takes the rest of the week to get where she can put weight back on the bad leg. Thanksgiving Day may be her last day(ever) in the field.


----------

